# wow



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

looking at all these pic i see that there alot more then 4 different types of piranhas like i thoght how many types are there?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

if I am not correct I think theirs around 30 types of species.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> buzzz Posted Today, 05:23 PM
> if I am not correct I think theirs around 30 types of species.


More than 60.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

out of the sixty how many are usually sold aproximitally (including things like gibbus and altuvies)

or how many arnt exported?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is ID section. Ask that question in dealers forum.


----------

